# Might be losing my touch but....



## immortali (May 4, 2006)

Hi,

I have bought a CM Storm Trooper and have the Maximus VII Hero as Mobo. I am slightly going crazy regarding the fans. Their connectors (the HD side and top ones) are male and the mobo connectors are male. I have searched (perhaps not enough) on this and no answer whatsoever was found. Also where should I connect the fan control?

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you post some screen shots of what your talking about?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

It has been years since I've seen male connectors on fans. So I find this really odd. In looking at the manual for the case, I see on page 14 it has a fan speed controller. The image is not clear and could show your problem if using the cables shown there as 4, 5, and 6. I would connect directly to the board and not use those cables.


----------



## immortali (May 4, 2006)

So these are the ones.... 

The others are two pins female.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Nah! Something is not right there. Why would a fan's power cable have two connections? 

Are you sure those wires are not coming from a PSU or fan controller?


----------

